# ppc iMac and power management



## quux_corge (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello,

I'd like my Freebsd to shut down the screen after 5min (iMac G3 ppc). But it's hard to find information about the Power Management Unit (PMU). This is the result of sysctl:


```
sysctl -a | grep pmu
dev.pmuextint.0.%desc: Apple PMU99 External Interrupt
dev.pmuextint.0.%driver: pmuextint
dev.pmuextint.0.%parent: macgpio0
dev.pmu.0.%desc: Apple PMU99 Controller
dev.pmu.0.%driver: pmu
dev.pmu.0.%pnpinfo: name=via-pmu compat=pmu
dev.pmu.0.%parent: macio0
dev.pmu.0.server_mode: 0
```

The server_mode is for restarting the computer after a power failure. Not sure what the other things are.

I'd be very grateful if someone could tell me where to find the doc about the pmu configuration


----------

